# Happy Valentine's Day



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français






​
I don't think I need to say much as an introduction for this Valentine's Day playlist - the theme of love is everywhere in Classical Music, in all eras, in all genres… The problem I had wasn't finding stuff to put here, as much as what I had to keep out!

To begin, *from this week's SNL* - the bit I want to share starts *at the 1:00 mark*:

http://www.globaltv.com/saturdaynig...v=2195774594&p=1&s=dd#saturdaynightlive/video

So, in a lot of ways, this is a playlist of my favourites, not necessarily yours, trying not to overlap too much with stuff I already used in past posts here and elsewhere - with the possible exception of the Tchaikovsky _Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture_, which I've featured last year on ITYWLTMT as part of the Tchailkovsky Festival - along with a handful of "versions of Romeo and Juliet".

The playlist covers it all, the classics, the sappy, the lesser known and, yes, even an Adam Sandler SNL classic.

Send that Playlist to your Valentine, along wioth some virtual flowers and chocolate, and maybe your mid-week may have some romantic surprises… (No, don't thank me…)

Enjoy!

*YOUR PLAYLIST​*
*Bedrich SMETANA (1824-1884)
Overture to Hubicka (The Kiss), JB 1:104*
Prague Youth Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Ladislav Cigler

*Pyotr Ilich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)
Romeo and Juliet (fantasy overture), TH 42*
Sofia Festival Orchestra, conducted by Julian Kovatchev

*Richard RODGERS (1902-1979)
"My Funny Valentine" from Babes in Arms (1937)*
[Lyrics by Lorenz Hart]
Johnny Mathis, with uncredited accompaniment

*Marguerite MONNOT (1903 - 1961)
Hymne à l'amour (Hymn to Love) (1949)*
[Lyrics by Edith Piaf]
Edith Piaf, with uncredited accompaniment

*Franz SCHUBERT (1797-1828)
"Die Post" (The Post) from Winterreise (Winter Journey), D. 911*
Heinrich Schlusnus, baritone, with uncredited accompaniment

*George GERSHWIN (1898-1937)
"Our Love Is Here to Stay" from The Goldwyn Follies (1938)*
[Lyrics by Ira Gershwin]
Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong with the Oscar Peterson Quartet

*Sir Edward ELGAR (1857-1934)
Salut d'amour for violin & piano, Op. 12*
Kyung Wha Chung, Violin and Philip Moll, piano

*Fritz KREISLER (1875-1962)
Liebesleid ('Love's Sorrow') (1910)
Liebesfreud ('Love's Joy') (1910)*
Joshua Bell, violin, with uncredited accompaniment

*Hector BERLIOZ (1803-1869)
"Scène d'amour" from Roméo et Juliette, op. 17*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen

*Gustav MAHLER (1860-1911)
Fourth movement (Adagietto. Sehr langsam) from Symphony No.5 in C-Sharp Minor (1901-02)*
Wiener Philharmoniker, conducted by Lorin Maazel

*Johann STRAUSS II (1825-1899)
Kuß-Walzer (Kiss Waltz), Op.400*
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Alfred Walter

Your Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAC2DC42810CE2A5F

*** *Programming Note:* Our next instalment of _Pierre's Tuesday Blog_ will be posted exceptionally on _ Ash Wednesday_, February 22md ***

*February 17, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Beethoven 2 X 4" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary February 17 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

